# Pls can you recomend a laptop for xmas that will play roblox



## chl0e24 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi i am new to the forum, i am in desperate need now as christmas is getting near, and my 7 year old daughter wants her first laptop she will only use it for watching videos and minor games, but she does love playing roblox with her friends, i can set all parental controls on it, but i dont know what im looking for, i have a hp pavilion and she gets really annoyed because of the lag on my laptop and complains its slow, so looking at the system requirements for roblox which are:

*Operating System Requirements*

*PC/Windows:* Roblox will install on Windows XP; however, for optimal performance, we recommend Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8/8.1, or Windows 10. For Windows 8/8.1 you will need to run Roblox in Desktop Mode, as Metro Mode (the tiled start-screen) is not currently supported.
*Mac:* Roblox will install on 10.7 (Lion) and higher - and Intel only Macs.
*Linux:* Roblox is not supported on Linux.
*Mobile: *Click here for system requirements for Roblox Mobile.
*Chrome OS*: Chrome OS version 53 or above is required, and you must first enable Google Play Store on your device.



 i wanted to buy it from Argos uk because i have a voucher for £110 i dont want to buy a really expensive one because its her first and she only young, but needs to play this game no problems, so i found these, would they work?
http://www.argos.co.uk/product/7399707
or
http://www.argos.co.uk/product/7365487
or any other ideas?
thanks


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

PLEASE don't buy you daughter a computer!!! She's too young and you can't supervise her all the time even with parental controls. Buy her a Playstation or an Xbox.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Please ignore the last poster.
@HyperHenry please answer the question if you are able.
The poster didn't ask for advice about whether a 7 year old should use a computer.
I find your answer insulting and demeaning.
A responsible parent is able to decide if a child is capable of using a computer and supervise accordingly. The earlier a child starts to learn computing, the better. Especially in this day and age.

Either of those computers should be perfectly adequate for running that game and general browsing and watching videos. The Acer has a better graphics card / chip and connection capabilities, but a smaller Hard disc.

The lag on your laptop is probably more due to network connection, than lack of ability of your current laptop.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sure Henry meant well but I agree with Derek that it's not our place to tell users how to raise their children. The user could have just as easily left out the age and that wouldn't have changed anything with regards to the assistance requested.


----------



## chl0e24 (Dec 16, 2017)

dvk01 said:


> Please ignore the last poster.
> @HyperHenry please answer the question if you are able.
> The poster didn't ask for advice about whether a 7 year old should use a computer.
> I find your answer insulting and demeaning.
> ...


Thank you very much for the reply, I have decided to go with the Acer but an i3 one, it will last her a few years hopefully, and I will be the admin and set her an account up with restrictions, thanks again


----------

